
How to get engineering teams to eat their vegetables - nkzednan
https://medium.com/@duretti/how-to-get-engineering-teams-to-eat-their-vegetables-83e0f83af71a#.smx1dyw0z
======
prodigal_erik
> arguably, Slack is lending its voice to the conversation via our assertion
> that chat is the future of work communication.

> at many companies, more than three-quarters of an employee’s day is spent
> communicating with colleagues.

To do my best work, I mostly need people to stop _talking at me_ and let me
concentrate. It's getting harder to find opportunities to do this, and never
getting into the zone is my idea of hell.

I think the author's observations about current trends are correct, but I
don't see them making software better.

~~~
st553
If 3/4 of a software engineers day is communicating I hope they aren't staying
at work till 9pm doing actual work.

